# unsere Stars rauchen Zigarre!!!



## bootsmann1 (1 Juni 2010)

Hallöchen,
ich würde doch gern einmal Bilder und Beiträge sehen wollen von unseren weiblichen Stars ,wenn sie trotz der "Gesundgeitsgefährdung" auch mal zu einer guten Zigarre greifen


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

hier sind ein paar


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

sorry hatte nicht richtig gelesen, du wolltest ja nur zigarre haben


----------



## bootsmann1 (3 Juni 2010)

hallo katzun,
eigentlich ja........ deutsche weibliche Stars,die Zigarre rauchen...sieht irgendwie sexy aus!!!
aber trotzdem danke
Gruß bootsmann1


----------



## bootsmann1 (28 Nov. 2010)

sind sehr sexy Fotos,aber wenn die Stars zigarre rauchen sieht noch schärfer aus!!!!
Gruß bootsmann1


----------



## Alea (28 Nov. 2010)

Nur blöd , dass es immer wieder nur Frauen sind. Dieses Board ist eideutig von männlicher Dominanz


----------

